# this seems kind off shady



## blondlebanese (Sep 22, 2014)

I have contacted the strain bank in san diego, to purchase some clones.  there is no store front so deals are made in parking lots.  you call them to place an order then they text you where to meet them.  there is no picking or chooseing you take what they bring to the meeting, which is in a parking lot of their choosing.  is this normally how its done?  I'm a first time buyer.


----------



## Locked (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah I would not buy clones like that in a State that has MMJ.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 22, 2014)

Hell no!

That is not the way it is done... find a legit shop!!


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 22, 2014)

blondlebanese said:


> I have contacted the strain bank in san diego, to purchase some clones.  there is no store front so deals are made in parking lots.  you call them to place an order then they text you where to meet them.  there is no picking or chooseing you take what they bring to the meeting, which is in a parking lot of their choosing.  is this normally how its done?  I'm a first time buyer.



google weedmaps---select your city---browse the listed dispensaries for reputation/clones/strains/whatever u want---or just buy some seed from a seed bank---it really is pretty simple and it's killing me watching you struggle to fill ur grow room :48:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 23, 2014)

blondlebanese said:


> I have contacted the strain bank in san diego, to purchase some clones.  there is no store front so deals are made in parking lots.  you call them to place an order then they text you where to meet them.  there is no picking or chooseing you take what they bring to the meeting, which is in a parking lot of their choosing.  is this normally how its done?  I'm a first time buyer.



Man, that sounds like a great way to get robbed....:chuck:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 23, 2014)

Backstreet deals in a state with mmj is a cause to be suspicious.  I would absolutely be for passing on that one.


----------



## umbra (Sep 23, 2014)

In Cali, the counties decide how MMJ is dispensed. Many dispensaries do not have store fronts, they are delivery only. So if you buy clones, it is the only way to meet up. Its not about being shady.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 24, 2014)

Boy, as an old lady, I would certainly feel uncomfortable meeting someone on the street somewhere to buy clones.  Even if it is not back-alley drug deals, it would feel like it.  I am totally amazed that legit people are doing business this way....


----------



## vulcano22 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey dude you can use some seedbank. eace:


----------

